# Bulk Leeches



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Looking for Bulk Leeches in MN. My wife will be passing through and could pick them up on 94. Where do they sell them between Fergus Falls and St. Cloud? Thanks Fowlnfins.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Try in Dalton, right on main street is bait shop, usually sells by the pound.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Also try Fletcher's in Sauk Centre...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

vados bait is always good, expensive but you can pick what you want and you can order online


----------



## wolffhunter (Dec 21, 2006)

One of the best spots I have found for bulk leeches would be at Ben's Bait in Battle Lake. It might be a little out of the wait but worth the drive.


----------

